# Seedsupreme



## JGVermont1965 (Dec 6, 2018)

I've found that most seedbanks in North America are having a hard time keeping seeds on the shelf so I decided to give Seedsupreme out of the U.K. a try.
I ordered 5 each of Gorilla zkittles by Barney's Farm (feminised) and Tutankhoman by Pyramid Seeds        ( auto and fem) and they are including 4 other fem beans for the order.
I'll keep this updated as to when I get my seeds (may take up to 35 days) and if there are any delivery issues.
They do offer to reship your seeds if Customs grabs them but you have to pay an extra $10.00 for it. ( I did it, cheap insurance)
Happy Growing to all!


----------



## umbra (Dec 6, 2018)

ah … there's a reason NA seedbanks are sold out, they have the real deal. Dutch are doing knockoffs of USA strains by sketchy breeders that aren't capable of breeding anything unique or outstanding on their own. NO seedbank in the USA would touch those beans, and for good reason.


----------



## JGVermont1965 (Dec 7, 2018)

Having ordered from quite a few different seedbanks in past years I have NEVER gotten anything than what I ordered.
Since many of the breeders are from Amsterdam I have no problem ordering from there.
I've also broken bread with Soma of Soma's Sacred Seeds, and spent an evening discussing m.j. and where the future was leading us with the owner of Nirvana seeds, Gypsy and his wife.
I appreciate your concern?, and will let you know how my grow comes out, hell, I'll send you a few clones if it is what I ordered and if you want a couple.
Thanks and have a good day.


----------



## umbra (Dec 7, 2018)

Subcool was 1 of Gypsy's breeders. He shed light on how gypsy does business. It was not a good recommendation. I've grown plenty of beans and had my share of keepers. Not 1 was a gypsy strain, lol. While Soma has a much better rep, he hasn't done anything note worthy in a decade or more. Good luck. I have plenty of clones, strains, and beans.


----------



## umbra (Dec 7, 2018)

one of my keepers


----------



## JGVermont1965 (Dec 7, 2018)

umbra said:


> one of my keepersView attachment 250915


She's pretty, I agree Soma has dropped off but he is getting pretty old.
I know Gypsy can be a real arse and his business practices aren't the best and it's gotten worse, old beans, moldy, not the breeds ordered but I've never bought from him anyway.
Good luck, enjoy what God has provided and thank you again for your reply.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 7, 2018)

are the seeds intended on that purple beauty? that sure is a nice looking plant.


----------



## umbra (Dec 7, 2018)

Yes I pollinated it. BBP's peyote purple x deep chunk that I hit with apricot head pollen.


----------



## drcree (Dec 8, 2018)

i have ordered from seedsupreme and haven't had that bad of luck.  i can't say that everything has been as consistent as ILGM.  that has been my go to place.  their beans have been first rate and have had *tremendous* growth and quality success.


----------



## umbra (Dec 8, 2018)

even a blind squirrel finds an acorn once in a while


----------



## drcree (Dec 8, 2018)

umbra said:


> even a blind squirrel finds an acorn once in a while


that is true indeed, so maybe you can burn the clouds off eh so i won't be scrounging in the dirt for quality


----------



## JGVermont1965 (Dec 8, 2018)

Just an observation:
When I was on this site years ago there was a fairly well updated list of reputable seed farms, the posts on these lines are woefully lacking of up to date information.
Maybe some of you that have more experience with this could start a new thread and try to steer people the right way instead of "blind squirelling" them.
Just an idea to help people out, if I lose $110.00 it's not going to kill me but some people save a long time to be able to buy good beans from reputable seed banks.


----------



## HerbWatcher (Dec 12, 2018)

JGVermont1965 said:


> I've found that most seedbanks in North America are having a hard time keeping seeds on the shelf so I decided to give Seedsupreme out of the U.K. a try.
> I ordered 5 each of Gorilla zkittles by Barney's Farm (feminised) and Tutankhoman by Pyramid Seeds        ( auto and fem) and they are including 4 other fem beans for the order.
> I'll keep this updated as to when I get my seeds (may take up to 35 days) and if there are any delivery issues.
> They do offer to reship your seeds if Customs grabs them but you have to pay an extra $10.00 for it. ( I did it, cheap insurance)
> Happy Growing to all!


Hey what's up JG ? I ordered from seed supreme many moons ago. I placed the order on a Friday and rec'ed my order on Monday. Three days to Cali. But I paid xtra for express shipping. But it was worth it. I always use express shipping on anything I order from anywhere. I don't like waiting. When I order something I want it now, not a month from now. Good luck. And happy growing to you also........................


----------



## JGVermont1965 (Dec 12, 2018)

I'm hoping for good results, I didn't see the sense in waiting God knows how long for North American seedbanks to get re-stocked, I need to get some new breeds going.
I went with Gorilla Zkittles and Tutankhoman this order, great breeds by good seedmen, I'll know if I got what I ordered pretty quickly.


----------



## JGVermont1965 (Feb 8, 2019)

I received an answer to my latest email to Seed Supreme,  they will be resending my order asap.
I haven't recieved anything from Customs about the original order, which I find strange but they are still willing to resend the order.
Hopefully it will work out this time.


----------



## JGVermont1965 (Feb 28, 2019)

I finally received my order the 2nd time around.
5 Gorilla Zkittles, 5 Ice Bomb and 4 Chemdog as freebies.
It's taken since December 6th but I'm satisfied.


----------



## Dogweed (Feb 28, 2019)

Lucky, mine got snagged the 2nd time around as well.  Im now waiting to hear back from them again...


----------



## JGVermont1965 (Mar 1, 2019)

Dogweed said:


> Lucky, mine got snagged the 2nd time around as well.  Im now waiting to hear back from them again...


They don't post thier phone number anymore but I have it and now you have it, call them, it helps, ask to talk to Simon.

+44 (0) 1325 754 405

Good luck!


----------



## Dogweed (Mar 1, 2019)

Thank you for that.


----------



## Chriswhit123 (Dec 18, 2019)

Ive ordered from seed supreme 3 times with happy endings every time. the first 2 times I went with smaller orders to test the waters. This time I went a bit on the larger side and spent over $300. I've always gotten my seeds speedily and they promptly email me back if I have any questions. they also email me to make sure I received my order and that I'm satisfied. I always opted for the stealth shipping and the $10 guaranteed shipping. With anything something can always go wrong even with the best of places. I been pretty lucky and last year I tried Colombian sweet for a unknown to try something new and the taste amazing, the stone was great to. I highly recommend trying it.


----------

